# Pokie Enclosure Terrarium



## parthicus (May 20, 2016)

Hello everyone, I just set this exo terra 12x12x18 up for my new p. regalis. I was wandering what your thoughts are on it? Is there anything else that I could add or do?

	
	
		
		
	


	




















IMG_0513



__ parthicus
__ May 20, 2016



						Pokie Enclosure


----------



## viper69 (May 20, 2016)

I would have went for a smaller diameter cork round. It just seems you have a tank for your cork round.

In my opinion, I'm not expert on Pokis mind you, I think having the cork round fill up the tank gives you less working room. And, less room for the T to navigate around you should it feel it needs to. I realize they dart into their hides often. I just think it's too wide, and thus doesn't give the T enough room to move around the cork round. My NW arboreals don't like cramped situations when I'm doing their husbandry. Just my two cents.

Also, remove the screen lid, replace with acrylic lid, holes drilled in for ventilation. Ts will get caught on screen via tarsal claws.

Your T shouldn't need a heat lamp, IF that's what I see?

I'd probably provide a bit more plastic plants, but that could be the Avic keeper in me.

@Poec54 
@cold blood 
@Toxoderidae 

what do you 3 think?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Venom1080 (May 21, 2016)

Ts like small spaces they can squeeze into and feel safe, i doubt a regalis will feel at home in that hide. it will most likely build a home behind it, as thats a smaller space. id personally go for a smaller cork round or split that one down the middle and prop one side up against the side or back of the enclosure. a acrylic top would be ideal. id add some fake plants for more of a natural look.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Venom1080 (May 21, 2016)

heres a pic of my regalis set up. note the tight spaces especially.


----------



## parthicus (May 21, 2016)

viper69 said:


> I would have went for a smaller diameter cork round. It just seems you have a tank for your cork round.
> 
> In my opinion, I'm not expert on Pokis mind you, I think having the cork round fill up the tank gives you less working room. And, less room for the T to navigate around you should it feel it needs to. I realize they dart into their hides often. I just think it's too wide, and thus doesn't give the T enough room to move around the cork round. My NW arboreals don't like cramped situations when I'm doing their husbandry. Just my two cents.
> 
> ...


I will definitely look into making a acrylic top. I will see if i can cut the cork round or find a smaller piece. Also, the fixture just has an led bulb for display purposes only, no heat us emitted. Thanks for the suggestions and advice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## parthicus (May 21, 2016)

Venom1080 said:


> Ts like small spaces they can squeeze into and feel safe, i doubt a regalis will feel at home in that hide. it will most likely build a home behind it, as thats a smaller space. id personally go for a smaller cork round or split that one down the middle and prop one side up against the side or back of the enclosure. a acrylic top would be ideal. id add some fake plants for more of a natural look.


I will definitely work on that. Also, thanks for including a picture of your setup. I have a better understanding of what I should do now.


----------



## Introvertebrate (May 21, 2016)

parthicus said:


> I will definitely look into making a acrylic top. I will see if i can cut the cork round or find a smaller piece. Also, the fixture just has an led bulb for display purposes only, no heat us emitted. Thanks for the suggestions and advice.


If you've got your heart set on that cork round, you could construct partitions to divide the large inner diameter into smaller spaces.  That would give your pokie multiple smaller diameter hides.


----------



## parthicus (May 21, 2016)

Introvertebrate said:


> If you've got your heart set on that cork round, could construct partitions to divide the large inner diameter into smaller spaces.  That would give your pokie multiple smaller diameter hides.


That is a good idea, i could just get another piece or pieces of cork bark and put in down the middle.


----------



## Introvertebrate (May 21, 2016)

parthicus said:


> That is a good idea, i could just get another piece or pieces of cork bark and put in down the middle.


Yeah.  You could even divide it into fourths, if the spaces are still too big.  I would use outdoor bark, but I understand if you have cleanliness concerns.  Robc just hot glues pieces together:


----------



## Toxoderidae (May 21, 2016)

I agree with everything said above. I use cork slabs placed on the back at an angle, so they can build their own hide to their desires, and still have a very large area to feel secure without webbing, where nothing can see them at all. A large amount of leaves as anchor points outside the cork is good too. I've seen my heavy webbing species grabbing these and moving them into their hide (regalis, metallica).

The screen top obviously will be changed.

Now, I'm not an advocate of Exo Terra for Poecilotheria, but it works. @Venom1080 did a perfect example of a Pokie enclosure. Many spots to hide and feel secure, plants, and a waterdish. I've noticed once your Pokie, especially adults feel secure, they'll be out all the time. I currently have 3 metallicas and a regalis all sitting on their cork, waiting for prey.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Venom1080 (May 21, 2016)

Toxoderidae said:


> The screen top obviously will be changed.
> 
> Now, I'm not an advocate of Exo Terra for Poecilotheria, but it works. @Venom1080 did a perfect example of a Pokie enclosure. Many spots to hide and feel secure, plants, and a waterdish. I've noticed once your Pokie, especially adults feel secure, they'll be out all the time. I currently have 3 metallicas and a regalis all sitting on their cork, waiting for prey.


ive used exo tera for nearly all my poec juvis with no ill effects. gives them all the sub for a web tunnel thing and plenty of room for climbing. never had a problem with screen tops for any arboreals, but terrestrials are a different story.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Toxoderidae (May 21, 2016)

I have a couple screens for my young slings, and the only reason I dislike them is they're hard to get that micro-climate in. Arboreals seem to have a lot less problem with the getting caught thing, I've even seen them just chilling on the screen, then walk right off.


----------



## Venom1080 (May 21, 2016)

Toxoderidae said:


> I have a couple screens for my young slings, and the only reason I dislike them is they're hard to get that micro-climate in. Arboreals seem to have a lot less problem with the getting caught thing, I've even seen them just chilling on the screen, then walk right off.


just block part of the top with clear food wrap or clear tape.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## viper69 (May 21, 2016)

Toxoderidae said:


> not an advocate of Exo Terra for Poecilotheria


Why? I thought they would be good, given they have double doors, thus minimizing escape.


----------



## viper69 (May 21, 2016)

Venom1080 said:


> ive used exo tera for nearly all my poec juvis with no ill effects. gives them all the sub for a web tunnel thing and plenty of room for climbing. never had a problem with screen tops for any arboreals, but terrestrials are a different story.



Before I switched to acrylic, as I didn't have a piece on hand, I had an A. metallica which had a difficult time. I'll never use screen again. I'm surprised you guys haven't had probs at all.



Toxoderidae said:


> I have a couple screens for my young slings, and the only reason I dislike them is they're hard to get that micro-climate in. Arboreals seem to have a lot less problem with the getting caught thing, I've even seen them just chilling on the screen, then walk right off.


Before I switched to acrylic, as I didn't have a piece on hand, I had an A. metallica which had a difficult time. I'll never use screen again. I'm surprised you guys haven't had probs at all.


----------



## Toxoderidae (May 21, 2016)

viper69 said:


> Why? I thought they would be good, given they have double doors, thus minimizing escape.


Micro climate problems, no cross ventilation, and the screen. I only have screens because I have nothing else for them atm.


----------



## viper69 (May 21, 2016)

Toxoderidae said:


> Micro climate problems, no cross ventilation, and the screen. I only have screens because I have nothing else for them atm.


The ventilation from the lower black portion below the doors and above, even without screen, not enough? Be curious to see what the Europeans, bet they are in glass cubes like Avics.


----------



## Toxoderidae (May 21, 2016)

viper69 said:


> The ventilation from the lower black portion below the doors and above, even without screen, not enough? Be curious to see what the Europeans, bet they are in glass cubes like Avics.


Wait, exo terras have front ventilation? All the old gecko and treefrog ones I got don't have that. Just the top.


----------



## parthicus (May 21, 2016)

Toxoderidae said:


> Wait, exo terras have front ventilation? All the old gecko and treefrog ones I got don't have that. Just the top.


Yes, they have front ventilation. Exo terra says that it is a efficient system which is patented by them.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Venom1080 (May 21, 2016)

Toxoderidae said:


> Micro climate problems, no cross ventilation, and the screen. I only have screens because I have nothing else for them atm.


yes there is vent in front, micro climate can easily be made to work with what i mentioned before, you can also put tape on the bottom of the screen lid which reduces the amount of screen the spider could get stuck in. im a pretty big fan of exo tera.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## parthicus (May 21, 2016)

Venom1080 said:


> yes there is vent in front, micro climate can easily be made to work with what i mentioned before, you can also put tape on the bottom of the screen lid which reduces the amount of screen the spider could get stuck in. im a pretty big fan of exo tera.


I also love their setups. It provides a nice clean look, and the double door really help with maintenance while also minimizing escapes.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Chris LXXIX (May 21, 2016)

viper69 said:


> Be curious to see what the Europeans, bet they are in glass cubes like Avics.


You can bet on that ;-/

Reactions: Lollipop 1


----------



## Venom1080 (May 21, 2016)

parthicus said:


> I also love their setups. It provides a nice clean look, and the double door really help with maintenance while also minimizing escapes.


love the look as well. if they were less expensive i would use them for all of my arboreal collection.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## parthicus (May 21, 2016)

Venom1080 said:


> love the look as well. if they were less expensive i would use them for all of my arboreal collection.


You should watch the amazon lightning deals, i was able to get my 12x12x18 exo terra for 30 bucks. For those who do not know what these deals are, you have to go to amazon-todays deals- and then on the left you have to click lightning deals. Once in a while I'll see reptile related products for sale with a good discount.

Reactions: Clarification Please 1


----------



## Venom1080 (May 21, 2016)

parthicus said:


> You should watch the amazon lightening deals, i was able to get my 12x12x18 exo terra for 30 bucks.


thanks for the heads up. thats a great deal.


----------



## sas (May 30, 2016)

http://arachnoboards.com/threads/di...ca-or-most-arboreal-species-enclosure.282866/
@parthicus 
check this out for an idea to cover the screen.


----------



## parthicus (May 30, 2016)

@sas Thanks alot for that tutorial. Awesome enclosure btw too!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sas (May 31, 2016)

Absolutely! I hope it helps!


----------



## Abyss (Jun 5, 2016)

Agree with most all thats been said, esoecially about the size/shape of that cork round.
Here is what i did for my P. metallica













Image



__ Abyss
__ May 20, 2016
__ 4





 much skinneir hide and she loves it. Water dish at the top of the verticle tube and the angled tibe is where i feed her from. She will come out to the edge when hungry an climb up top when thirsty. Live plants for natural humidity and fresh air. Lots an lots of strategic ventilation for air movement

Reactions: Informative 1 | Love 1


----------



## bryverine (Jun 5, 2016)

Toxoderidae said:


> I've noticed once your Pokie, especially adults feel secure, they'll be out all the time.


Huh, I just thought my regalis was a huge pig. She's out ALL the time. She'll have just thrown a bolus in her water dish (  ) and be right back to the acrylic/cork bark ready for more... 

She's kinda like an arboreal LP.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Toxoderidae (Jun 5, 2016)

bryverine said:


> Huh, I just thought my regalis was a huge pig. She's out ALL the time. She'll have just thrown a bolus in her water dish (  ) and be right back to the acrylic/cork bark ready for more...
> 
> She's kinda like an arboreal LP.


So is my regalis, eats more than my G. pulchripes, who is the definition of a living trashcan.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

